# Hi from New Zealand!



## veroxion (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello, I'm a soon-to-be mice owner in NZ!

About two weeks ago, I firmly decided I wanted some mice after many, many years of wanting one. My pet cats and dogs put me off it for so long, but I feel comfortable in keeping them out of harms way now.

So I did some searching, discovered a breeder (didn't think I would!) close by and have reserved two little girls. I get to pick them up on Sunday, the drive is two hours away but it is so worth it. I'm still contemplating on whether or not I should get a trio or not, we'll have to see when I get down there.

Just wanted to say hi, since I've been browsing this site for the past week or so and figured I may as well sign up since I'm going to be a first time mouse mama in a few days.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ello


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

YAY IM IN New Zealand what city are you in! GO KIWIS


----------



## veroxion (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm up in Auckland!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh ok im in south island


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum 'up north'


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Welcome○○○ I'm next door to you in Australia.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

